# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζευγαρώματα 2012

## jk21

πριν 2 βδομαδες σχεδον Δευτερα απογευμα παρουσια του φιλου μου Γιαννη Johnrider (γουρλης μου βγηκε !!! ) εσμιξα για φετος τα ζευγαρια μου .εβαλα 4 ζευγαρια  ,κατευθειαν με δικια μου επιλογη , απο τα οποια τα 2 ηταν μαζι και περυσι ενω το 1 απο προπερσι !το 3ο ζευγαρι ειναι 2χρονος αρσενικος μου (τον ειχα και περυσι ) με ενος ετους θηλυκο μου (το μοναδικο που κρατησα ) και το αλλο 2χρονη θηλυκια που ειχα και περυσι με ενα υπεροχο τραγουδιστη απο ανταλλαγη με τον καλο μου φιλο τον dimitris133 (Δημητρη Χουρη ) .Λιγες μερες μετα την παρασκευη ,ειδα σε ολες τις φωλιες 2-3 νηματακια και γυρνωντας απο σαββατοκυριακο στην πατριδα μου το βολο ,βρηκα ολες τις φωλιες σχεδον τελειωμενες .δεν αργησανε να ερθουνε και τα πρωτα αυγα σε ολα τα ζευγαρια και ετσι σημερα εχω ηδη 3 στο πιο μεγαλο ηλικιακα ζευγαρι μου  (και τα δυο πουλια του 2008 )  ,2 στα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια και μολις το πρωτο στο ανοιχτοχρωμο ζευγαρι μου σημερα το πρωι .ελπιζω σε καλη συνεχεια ! εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε  ...

τα πρωτα στιγμιοτυπα

----------


## ria

αντε δημητρη καλη αρχη να εχουμε!!!!!!  ολα υπεροχα το ανοιτοχρωμο ομως τι να πω..ειναι ερωτας!!!!!

----------


## nicktzad

Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι Δημητρη!!!! Αντε και στα δικα μου τωρα!!!   ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Διακρίνω ψεύτικα αυγά...η μου φαίνεται ??? ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ !!!! Να πάνε όλα καλά !!!*

----------


## panos70

Καλη αρχη και καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο σου ευχομαι να εχουν τα πουλακια σου,αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις απο κατω συρματινο πλεγμα.....και φυσικα περισσοτερες φωτο οταν βγουν τα μικρα

----------


## xXx

καλή αρχή Μήτσε να τα χαρείς και φέτος

----------


## jk21

ΡΙΑ ολα ολο τσι τσι τσι ακουγονται  ...

ΝΙΚΟ περιμενουμε και το δικο σου αντιστοιχο θεμα συντομα !

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ εδω και χρονια ,εκτος εξαιρεσεων αλλαζω παντα τα αυγα με ψευτικα και τα ξαναβαζω (τα αληθινα ) οταν γινεται το 4ο 

ΠΑΝΟ λαθος μου κατα την κατασκευη .μπορω και τωρα να βαλω σαν αναποδο ταψι απο πλεγμα που να μπαινει αναποδα στο υπαρχον ταψι μεσα ,αλλα επειδη το ταψι ειναι σχετικα ρηχο και παλι θα φθανουν στα πελλετς που θα εχω απο κατω .εκτος αυτου κατα την εξοδο λογω ελαφρας κυρτωσης στο κεντρο ,μαλλον θα μπλοκαρει στην εξοδο του ,συχνα 

παρολα αυτα δεν εχω προβληματα γιατι δεν πειραζουν τις κουτσουλιες ,ενω στεγνωνουν λογω του υλικου και πολυ ευκολα .εγω τα πελλετς τα εχω πληρη εμπιστοσυνη !

Μπιλλαρε ευχομαι και σε σενα το ιδιο ! ..... σε καθε αναπαραγωγικο γεγονος της χρονιας  :winky:

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη καλη αρχη..ολα καθαρα και ωραια..Να περνουν σειρα και αλλοι..Εδω στον βορρα ο καιρος μας πηγε πολυ πισω φετος(για εξωτερικη μιλαμε).σημερα χωρισα τα ζευγαρια μου(και το καταχαρικα)..Μακαρι ολοι να πραγματοποιησουν τους αναπαραγωγικους στουχους που εχουν θεσει για φετος..
Και παλι καλη επιτυχια(και τυχη) σε ολους...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πολλές ευχές να πάνε όλα καλά!! Να σου δώσουν ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ  χαρές!!!

----------


## jk21

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια ! 

Τασο μηπως εννοεις τα ενωσες; για χωρισμα ειναι αρκετα νωρις   ::    πραγματι ο καιρος ηταν κρυος φετος και μεσα στο μαρτη .αλλα φετος δεν βιαστηκα .περυσι ειχα βιαστει και οι καναρες  ειχαν κλωσσησει αρχες μαρτη με παγωνια γυρω στους 4-5 βαθμους αν θυμαμαι καλα ,ισως και πιο κατω

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντε σιγα σιγα θα γεμισει το φορουμ!

----------


## orion

καλή συνέχεια jk, εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά... πάντως φέτος μου φαίνεται καλή η χρονιά... για να δούμε...

----------


## tasos-mo

> Σας ευχαριστω παιδια ! 
> 
>  Τασο μηπως εννοεις τα ενωσες; για χωρισμα ειναι αρκετα νωρις     πραγματι ο καιρος ηταν κρυος φετος και μεσα στο μαρτη .αλλα φετος δεν βιαστηκα .περυσι ειχα βιαστει και οι καναρες  ειχαν κλωσσησει αρχες μαρτη με παγωνια γυρω στους 4-5 βαθμους αν θυμαμαι καλα ,ισως και πιο κατω




Δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα..ακολουθω περιεργη τακτικη γι'αυτο.ολο τον χειμωνα εχω τα θηλυκα σε κλουβα 1Χ0.5Χ0.5 και τα αρσενικα χωριστα το καθενα σε κλουβια η ζευγαρωστρες αναλογα.οποτε σημερα εβαλα μεσα στην κλουβα τα αρσενικα και γινοταν τα προξενια(χα χα).θα μου πεις δεν κανω επιλεκτικη εκτροφη,αλλα την ευχαριστιση που περνω απο αυτη την διαδικασια που προσπαθεις να δεις πιο τεργιαζει με πιο ειναι το κατι αλλο.στην τελικη και στην φυση ετσι δεν κανουν..οποτε αν το δεις ετσι τα χωρισα στις ζευγαρωστρες τους το καθε ζευγαρι..και πιστευω αν παει ετσι ο καιρος οπως ξεκινησε τις τελευταιες μερες σε καμια βδομαδα θα βγουν και τα διαχωριστικα αν και το ενα ζευγαρακι το εβαλα κατευθειαν μαζι γιατι με το που βρεθηκανε δεν σταματουσαν τα φιλια

----------


## mitsman

Καλη αρχη Δημητρη!!!! να σου δωσω καμμια συνταγη αυγοτροφης... αυτες οι ετοιμες ειναι χαλια!!! χα χα χα

----------


## jk21

το ξερω ρε μητσο .χρησιμοποιουσα ετοιμη για πολυ καιρο (για 3 ... μηνες πριν πολλα πολλα χρονια ) αλλα μολις προσφατα (εδω και 7 χρονια ) φτιαχνω τις δικες μου   ::

----------


## δημητρα

καλη αρχη πολλα κ γερα πουλια

----------


## PAIANAS

Ότι και να κάνεις jk ..τη συνταγή που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ για αυγοτροφές δεν την παίρνεις (πρόσεξε όχι τη δική μου !!)...και είναι δοκιμασμένο ότι αν τα βάλεις να επιλέξουν ,τη δική σου ούτε την ακουμπάνε ...μόνο ο lovecarduelis αν θέλει θα την μαρτυρήσει αλλά δε νομίζω ...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Να σου ζήσουν , καλή συνέχεια.
Ωραίο συναίσθημα έ?

----------


## johnrider

είδατε τι έπαθε ο δημήτρης.
ποιος άλλος θέλει να του κάνω επίσκεψη να  του δώσω τις ευλογίες μου.

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν του βγηκα γουρικος αλλα αυτη ειναι αλλη οχι χαρουμενη ιστορια που καποια στιγμη ισως την πουμε  ....

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια δημητρη και να βγαλεις πολλα νεα πουλακια.και οπως κανεις παντα να χαρισεις μπολικα.

----------


## martha1

Τελεια ειναι!καλη επιτυχια να εχεις και συντομα να δεις μικρουλια!μακαρι και τα δικα μου να γεννησουν!

----------


## jk21

σας ευχαριστω παιδια ! ΜΑΡΘΑ με το καλο και στα δικα σου ! ολα θα ερθουν στην ωρα τους .το πιστευω !

----------


## petra

Mετο καλο δημητρη να δεις χνουδοτες μπαλιτσες και φετος!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Καλη επιτυχια Δημητρη!! Ολα καλα να σου πανε!!! Τι ωραιος μηνας...ολο για γεννες, αυγουλακια κ πιτσουνακια διαβαζουμε!!

----------


## jk21

Σημερα τα χρειαστηκα λιγακι .... το πρωι πριν φυγω για δουλεια ανεβηκαστα πουλακια , οπως καθε μερα για νερο ,φαγητο κλπ  αλλα και για να αλλαξω τυχον νεα αυγα .περιμενα και σημερα και απο τις 4 .ομως η μια κατω αριστερα δεν ειχε κανει το δικο της και ηταν με ανορθωμενο πτερωμα κακοκεφη .αμεσως παρατηρησα και θυμηθηκα οτι δεν εβαλα (αν και εχω παρει ) σουπιοκοκκαλο .το προηγουμενο το ειχα πεταξει πριν μια βδομαδα γιατι σχεδον ειχε αδειασει αλλα ειχε κουτσουλιστει και σε καποιο σημειο .η πρωτη κινηση μου ηταν να φερω στο μερο της (το καινουργιο δεν το ειχα εκει ) το σουπιοκοκκαλου του διπλα χωρου .περιττο να σας πω οτι επεσε με τα μουτρα και εσπαζε ακομα και το πισω μερος .ετρωγε και το κελυφος ! παραλληλα συμπληρωσα στο νερο calcilux  ,το οποιο σε νορμαλ δοση (και για αυτο ειχα επαναπαφθει ) ειχα βαλει και στην αυγοτροφη αυτες τις μερες ,αλλα δεν φαινεται να βοηθησε .

επρεπε να φυγω και ευτυχως ο καιρος ηταν ζεστος .καστορελαιο δεν εβαλα ειτε γιατι επρεπε αμεσα να φυγω ,ειτε κυριως  γιατι η κλουβα ειναι σχετικα μεγαλουτσικη και φοβηθηκα μην κυνηγωντας την θηλυκια να την πιασω ,σπασει το αυγο .γυρισα το μεσημερι και βρηκα την θηλυκια φανερα εξαντλημενη αλλα και ενα αυγο αδειο και στεγνο με καπως μαλακο κελυφος (οχι σκετη μεμβρανη  ) και φαγωμενο στην λεπτη κορυφη του .ειχε ευτυχως βγει .αγχωθηκα βεβαια αν ειχε μεινει μεσα καποιο κομματι ,γιατι σε ελεγχο ειδα μια γαλακτερη μαζα κοντα στην αμαρα εσωτερικα .σκεφτηκα τυχον δευτερο μικρο αυγο αλλα οπως πληροφορηθηκα απο προσωπο που εμπιστευομαι για τις επιστημονικες γνωσεις του ,η μαζα αυτη ειναι ουρικο οξυ το οποιο θα φυγει ,οπως και το οτι απο τη στιγμη που το αυγο βγηκε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει μεινει θραυσμα εντος .αλλιως θα σκαλωνε .εδωσα στο πουλακι επιπλεον ασβεστιο με συρριγγα και στην πορεια παρατηρησα οτι ηταν καλυτερα .το απογευμα την βρηκα κουρνιαζμενη στη φωλια .ελπιζω ολα να συνεχισουν οκ 


δασκαλε που διδασκες και νομους δεν εκρατεις !!!

----------


## daras

τυχερο ηταν το πουλακι. εχω χασει πτηνο απο δυστοκια και ηταν πολυ ασχημο.
ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια στο πουλακι να γινει καλα γρηγορα, με το ασβεστιο πρεπει να προσεχουμε αρκετα. τωρα δεν νομιζω να γεννησει αλλα αυγα. η κανω λαθος

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλη επιτυχια και με το καλο να ερθουν τα μικρακια σου :Party0011:

----------


## jk21

ναι ,αυτο μου ειπαν (οτι διακοπτεται η συνεχεια της ωοτοκιας ) και μενα οπως και εγινε .σημερα δεν βγηκε αλλο αυγο αν και τα 3 κανονικα πριν το μαλακο δεν περιελαμβαναν το πιο εντονο γαλανο και οχι γκριζωπο που συνηθως ειναι το τελευταιο.το θεμα ειναι οτι δειχνει καλυτερα αλλα οχι καλα εντελως .καθεται ποτε στη φωλια αλλα οχι καθισμενη πανω στα αυγα (ειχα τα ψευτικα μεχρι σημερα  ) και ποτε βγαινει εξω για λιγο .αν δεν κατσει οριστικα ,τα κανονικα θα τα μοιρασω στις αλλες 3

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε να γίνει καλά η κανάρα σου  και μη χαλιέσαι για τα αυγά, όσο για το ΄΄δάσκαλε που δίδασκες΄΄ συμβαίνουν και στα καλύτερα σπίτια αυτα, μη σε παίρνει απο κάτω.
Να σαι καλά.

----------


## orion

Φίλε είσαι τυχερός νομίζω, η υπομονή που έδειξες και η εγκράτεια πιστεύω ότι συνέβαλαν στο να αποτραπούν τα χειρότερα... μάθημα και για εμάς τους υπόλοιπος...
τέλος καλά όλα καλά και καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι...

----------


## jk21

το απογευμα ηταν σαφως καλυτερα και κλωσσουσε .ευτυχως προσωραμε κανονικα ! το ιδιο και οι αλλες .εχουν πια ολες καθησει στα αυγα .ισως βγαλω αυριο και καμμια φωτο

----------


## Kostas A

Καλή επιτυχία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Καλή αρχή Κ.Δημητρη! Και εύχομαι να κοιλισουν όλα ομαλά από εδω και πέρα  :Happy:

----------


## makis97

καλή επιτυχία κ Δημήτρη και περαστικά στην κανάρα σας
περιμένουμε φωτο

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειπα να κανω το απογευμα ωοσκοπηση .ειχα πει να το αφησω να κυλησει ετσι αλλα τελικα εκανα .τα αποτελεσματα δεν θα μπορουσαν να ειναι καλυτερα και ελπιζω ετσι να παει μεχρι την εκολλαψη

1ο ζευγαρι ,τα 4χρονα μου :   3 στα 3 ενσπορα 

2ο  ζευγαρι : της καναρας με τη δυστοκια ,3 στα 3 ενσπορα (το 4ο βγηκε με την γνωστη ιστορια αλλα ειχανε φαει το εσωτερικο του .δεν ξερω αν ειχε σπορο )

3ο ζευγαρι  : τα ανοιχτοχρωμα που ειχα και περυσι . 4 στα 4 ενσπορα 

4ο ζευγαρι :  5 στα 5 ενσπορα

----------


## vag21

ολα στο κλαρι φιλε δημητρη.

----------


## johnrider

πάντα τέτοια και περισσότερα εγώ είπα φέτος θα βγάλεις 50

----------


## jk21

καθηστε βρε παιδια να βγουνε πρωτα απο τα αυγα ... το κλαρι ειναι μακρια ακομα ! δεν σας κρυβω οτι ενας λογος που ανοιξα το θεμα ειναι ωστε στην πορεια με διαφορα που πιθανον να προκυπτουν πχ την δυστοκια ή ασπορα ή νεοσσοι που δεν εκολλαπτονται σε διαφορα σταδια αναπτυξης ή νεοσσοι που ισως χασουν τη ζωη τους (το τελευταιο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ... ) να τα σχολιαζουμε και να ψαχνουμε σε εμπρακτα προβληματα τις πραγματικες αιτιες ειτε να βλεπουν και να μαθαινουν νεα απειρα μελη ,ειτε (και κυριως αυτο ) να τους δημιουργηθει το θαρρος για αντιστοιχα θεματα οπου θα αναζητησουν και κεινα τις αιτιες για τις δικες του περιπτωσει .ολο αυτο για μενα ειναι απαραιτητο για να δουμε σε καθε περιπτωση τι πρεπει να γινεται ωστε στο μελλον ,καθε θανατος νεοσσου εντος και εκτος αυγου να μην αντιμετωπιζεται μονο σαν ασθενεια που οδηγουσε χρονια ολοκληρα ,αν οχι δεκαετιες ,τους εκτροφεις σε λαθος προληπτικη χρηση φαρμακων !να σημειωσω οτι καθολη την χρονια τα καναρινια μου δεν λαβανε ουτε ενα γραμμαριο ,οποιασδηποτε φαρμακευτικης ουσιας (οχι μονο αντιβιωσεις .τιποτα !!! ) και το ανοσοποιητικο τους υποστηριζοτανε κατα περιοδους  μονο απο το εκχυλισμα προπολης και βοτανων οπως η ριγανη,δικταμο ,θυμαρι ,εχινακεια ,αλτεα,σαμπουκο,βηχιο ,καλεντουλα,ελαχιστο βαλσαμο (σπαθοχορτο )   
*Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών*και το  
*Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*ενω σε μονιμη βαση στην αυγοτροφη υπηρχαν βοτανα σε αποξηραμενη τριμμενη μορφη 

αρχικα ριγανη και μετα   *Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή*

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μητσο τα αποτελεσματα δεν γινοταν να ειναι διαφορετικα....   με το καλο στο κλαρι ΟΛΑ !!

----------


## jk21

περυσι ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν ειχα ξεκινησει καλα .ισως βεβαια ηταν ο καιρος και ειχα σταματημενες εκολλαψεις ή και καποιοι νεαροι αρσενικοι για ασπορα .φετος εναν κρατησα και τον εχω καβατζα ακομα ... θα δω αν τον βαλω αν κατι παει στραβα σε καποιο ζευγαρι στην πορεια

----------


## jk21

13η μερα συμπληρωμενη  σημερα το μεσημερι ,απο την αρχη της εκολλαψης (τοτε επανεφερα τα κανονικα αυγα ) και σημερα μεχρι το μεσημερι και σταδιακα απο το πρωι ειχα τους πρωτους νεοσσους .

5 στους 5 απο το ενα ζευγαρι 
4 στους 4 απο το αλλο 
και εχει βγει προς το παρον 1 απο τα 3 αυγα της θηλυκιας με τη δυστοκια (αργα τωρα το μεσημερι ) και δεν εχει βγει κανενα ακομα απο τα 3 του πρωτου  ζευγαριου μου .βεβαια συνηθως μου βγαινουν την 14η πρωι πρωι ... για να δουμε .παντως τα αυγα φαινονται γεματα και με το ματι ,εκτος ενος πολυ μικρου κομματιου στον αεροθαλαμο

----------


## panathinaikaki

johnrider,μηπως να ερχοσουν σ'εμενα γιατι δεν βλεπω φως?!!!  :sad:  
 να σου ζησουν δημητρη!με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Δημητρη!!!!! καλα πας!!!! Οτι απορια εχεις να με ρωτας!!!!!

----------


## teo24

Πολλα πολλα μπραβο Δημητρη.Ευχομαι με το καλο και στα υπολοιπα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Με το καλό και στα υπόλοιπα Δημήτρη !!!!!*

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστω παιδια ! 

Μητσαρα πες το ψεματα ,το χα σκοπο να μου φουρνησεις κανενα μυστικο απο συμπατριωτη σου (ξενιτεμενο ) για τα γαρδελια ..... σε κοβω τελευταια να εχετε πολλα κολλητιλικια  ::

----------


## johnrider

> johnrider,μηπως να ερχοσουν σ'εμενα γιατι δεν βλεπω φως?!!!  
>  να σου ζησουν δημητρη!με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!!


οποτε θες έρχομαι γεωργία. εάν όλα πάνε καλά θα σου δώσω και δώρο ένα από την πεντάδα που περιμένω.

----------


## johnrider

> καθηστε βρε παιδια να βγουνε πρωτα απο τα αυγα ... το κλαρι ειναι μακρια ακομα !


  τι μας λες κύριε δημήτρη μας εμείς καθίσαμε.εσύ να δούμε τώρα πως θα τρέχεις πάνω κάτω σε βλέπω με αντίσκηνο από έξω να βγάζεις πάσχα.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη πανω κατω ειμαι και τωρα ! ειδικα τωρα που ανοιξε ο καιρος και δεν ριχνει καρεκλες ! ... θυμασαι μαυριλα και νεροποντη; ::

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη, με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα.. ::

----------


## panathinaikaki

> οποτε θες έρχομαι γεωργία. εάν όλα πάνε καλά θα σου δώσω και δώρο ένα από την πεντάδα που περιμένω.


τελεια!εννοειται πως αν τα καταφερω κι εγω θα εχεις κι απο μενα μπεμπη/μπεμπα!οτι βγει τελος παντων!στειλε πμ να κανονισουμε!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

σημερα βγηκε και το δευτερο πουλακι απο το ζευγαρι με τη δυστοκια αλλα και τριτο αυγο ειναι γεματο .. για να δουμε .παντως τα ειχε επιστρεψει ολα μαζι ...

στο αλλο ζευγαρι και τα 3 ειναι γεματα αλλα ουτε σημερα βγηκε κατι .παντως πιανοντας χαλαρα το ενα αυγο 100% ακουσα το μικρο να κουνιεται μεσα ... σημερα ειναι η 14η τεταρτη μερα ...

----------


## mitsman

με το καλο Δημητρη,,, περιμενουμε και φωτο καποια στιγμη.....

----------


## jk21

απο την πενταδα εβαλα στο διαγωνισμο λιγο νωριτερα .θα βαλω αυριο και τα αλλα

----------


## teo24

Ειμαστε σε αναμονη.......

----------


## volaras

δημητρη καταρχην καλες γεννες με πολλα πουλια...το ονομα μου ειναι δημητρης και ειμαι και εγω απο τον βολο αλλα ζω στην χαλκιδα εδω κ 7 χρονια...εχω ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια απλα,και ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια φιορινο.εχω διαβασει πολλα αρθρα σου και με εχεις βοηθησει πολυ...εχω φετεινα 5 καναρινια απο τις 29/2..ακουλουθω την γραμμη σου και δεν πουλαω κανενα αλλα τα χαριζω σε φιλους που ξερω οτι θα τα αγαπουν..ηθελα να σε ρωτησω το εξησ....τι υλικο ειναι αυτο που φαινεται στις φωτο οτι βαζεις κατω στα κλουβια σου?σιτα δεν χρησιμοποιεις να πατανε?

----------


## orion

βάλε και καμια φώτο να μας φτιάξεις λίγο... καλή συνέχεια... :Party0016:

----------


## jk21

Συνονοματε ,ομοιδεατη και πατριωτη ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ το υλικο στο πατο ειναι pellets απο πριονιδι .χρησιμοποιουσα το cats best επωνυμο σκευασμα για πουλια αλλα εδω και μηνες χωρις προβλημα χρησιμοποιω pellets ιδιου ειδους που προοριζονται για καυσιμο σε ενεργειακους καυστηρες και τα βρισκεις σε αντιστοιχα μαγαζια πολυ φθηνοτερα

θοδωρη ,χρηστο να μια που εβαλα και στο διαγωνισμο,αυριο και αλλες

----------


## teo24

Kαλα τα λογια ειναι περιττα.δεν υπαρχει τιποτα πιο ομορφο απ αυτες τις φατσες.φτου φτου σκορδα.........

----------


## johnrider

αυτό εκεί το αρσενικό είναι δικό μου.

----------


## jk21

μου λεγε οτι μονο του δεν φευγει ,θελει και παρεα !

----------


## jk21

εχουμε μεγαλωσει πια και ειμαστε ενα βημα πριν να βγουμε στο κλαρι

τα 5



τα 4



τα 2 



και 4 νεα αυγα απο το ζευγαρι που ηταν ατυχο στην πρωτη προσπαθεια

----------


## jk21

εδω και κατι μερες εχουμε βγει στο κλαρι ! 

























εδω μια σημερινη φωτο ,λιγο μετα που τους εβαλα ταραξακο στα καγκελα 



για οσους δεν γνωριζουν τις συνηθειες μου ,το νερο στις ποτιστρες δεν ειναι παλιο αλλα εχει το αντιβακτηριακο μαντζουνι με προπολη και βοτανα διαλυμενο σε μικρη ποσοτητα μεσα του .επεισης οπως θα δειτε ταραξακο δεν βαζω μονο οταν τα μικρα περασουν την πρωτη βδομαδα αλλα ακομα και οταν ειναι νεογεννητα 



το ζευγαρακι που ηταν ατυχο στην πρωτη γεννα ηδη σημερα ολοκληρωσε την επωαση και στο τριτο αυγο απο τα τεσσερα και εχω 3 μικρουλια (μονο το ενα διακρινεται εκεινη τη στιγμη ) ενω και το 4ο ισως βγει αυριο .δεν εχω κανει ωοσκοπηση 

αυτος ειναι ο μοναδικος περσινος αρσενικος που κρατησα και θα τον βαλω οπου να ναι με θηλυκια καλου μου φιλου να ζευγαρωσει και αυτος (ηταν γεννημενος τελος της ανοιξης και δεν τον εβαλα απο την αρχη

----------


## teo24

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ να σου ζησουν οι ομορφιες.Ειναι τελεια ολα τους.Ενα μου φαινετε σαν να παει για σκουφι η κατι τετοιο αλλα μηπως δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει και το πτερωμα στο κεφαλι.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη.

----------


## ninos

Πανεμορφα Δημητρη !! Να σου ζησουν

----------


## jk21

μονο στο ζευγαρι με την πενταδα τα σκουφια ειναι 3 .και τα αλλα ζευγαρια εχουν. σε αλλα ποιο εντονο ,σε αλλα λιγοτερο .σιγουρα υπαρχει dna απο τον αρχικο γεννητορα που εχω (αυτο που αυτη τη στιγμη εχει μωρα) ,ενω αυτα της πενταδας εχουν μανα σκουφατη (απογονος του σκουφατου πατερα ) και πατερα χωρις σκουφι ,οχι δικιας μου εκτροφης αλλα του καλου μου φιλου δημητρη133  (ανταλλαγη οχι πωληση ! )που αποδειχθηκε και νταμαρλης !!!

σημερα βγηκε και το τεταρτο μικρο στο ατεκνο ζευγαρι της πρωτης γεννας .4 στα 4 !

ηδη στο ζευγαρι με τα 2 μικρα εχω 2 νεα αυγα ενω και τα αλλα ξανακανανε φωλια .το κακο ειναι οτι λογω αμελειας και επειδη τα 2 μικρα δεν ειχαν βγει απο τη φωλια ,δεν προσεξα οτι η θηλυκια (μαλλον ) τα μαδουσε για να κανει νεα φωλια .οταν ντυθουν κανονικα (εχουν ηδη αρχισει να βγαινουν φτερακια απο κατω ) θα τα βαλω και αυτα να τα δειτε .ειναι σκουρα με κιτρινακι απο κατω .ευτυχως οταν το πηρα χαμπαρι δεν ειχε κανει ακομα αυγα και εβγαλα την παλια φωλια και της εδωσα μπολικο νεο υλικο ,και ετοιμασε νεα φωλια πολυ συντομα 

* ηθικον συμπερασμα ... δεν περιμενουμε να πεταξουν απο τη φωλια τα μικρα στο δεκαπενθημερο οι γονεις για να διαπιστωσουμε αν τα μαδανε για νεα φωλια .εχουμε εγκαιρα κανει ελεγχο αλλα και τοποθετησει νεα φωλια !

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!!!! ωραια πουλακια... καθε χρονο και καλυτερα.....

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Πανεμορφα τα μωρα σου Δημητρη!!! Ωραια χρωματα και ωραια σκουφια!!!

Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## petra

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη ειναι πανεμορφα τα κουκλακια σου!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ομορφα πουλακι δημητρη!
να σου ζησουν!

----------


## panos70

Να σου ζήσουν φιλε Δημήτρη ειναι πανεμορφα τα μικρα αλλα και οι γονεις τους φτου φτου φτου σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχια και να βγαλεις και αλλα πολλα μικρα...... θελω και ντιμπραντοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ θα με τρελανεις ... σε εψηνα τις προαλλες με τοσα πμ και μου κανες το δυσκολο... σαφως και θα το κανονισουμε !

----------


## panos70

Ναι βρε Δημητρη ειπα επισεις οτι οταν θα το κανονισουμε θα σε ενυμερωσω ενα χρονο πριν για να εχεις κανει μια ολοκληρωμενη  δουλια για εμενα με 2 η 3 ζευγαρια για να μπορεσω να αφησω τα χρωματα ,και να ασχοληθω σοβαρα με τη συγκεκριμενη ρατσα,αλλα οχι προς το παρον ακομη,παντος σε ευχαριστω για την προθεση σου και μονο

----------


## vag21

θα γεμισει η γειτονια ωραιες φωνουλες.

----------


## johnrider

μπράβο δημήτρη να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## orion

εύχομαι να βγούν καλοί τραγουδιστές... ααα δεκτες και ανταλλαγές χεχε

----------


## ria

> εδω και κατι μερες εχουμε βγει στο κλαρι !



δημητρη πανεμορφα τα μικρα αλλα αυτα στο χρωμα της κανελας ιδιαιτερα το ενα με το σκουφι ειναι υπεροχα!!!! να σου ζησουν!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ειναι γιατι κατα πασα πιθανοτατα ετσι οπως το κοβω ειναι θηλυκο ... ειναι πιο γλυκα τα θηλυκα πλασματα που εκανε ο Μεγαλος ... πως να το κανουμε ; ...!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

καλημερα ,καλημερα ....!

λοιπον σημερα πανω κατω εκλεισε η πρωτη φουρνια σχεδον ολη μηνα και μερικες μερες παραπανω καποια ,και αποφασισα να κανω τη μεταφορα τους σε κλουβα πτησης (φωτο προσεχως ισως και αυριο ) .απο το συνολο λοιπον των 11 πουλιων ,ενα αμεσα και ενα λιγο πιο μετα εδειξε σημαδια οτι δεν του αρεσε η μετακινηση και ειναι απο τα πουλακια που τρωγανε και απο γονεις ακομα αλλα και μονα τους .τα γυρισα πισω στην οικογενεια (ειναι και τα δυο αδερφια απο την 4τραδα ) και αν αρχικα ο πατερας εδειχνε να αδιαφορει επιδεικτικα να τα ταισει ενω τον πολιορκουσαν ,στην πορεια το εκανε . οποιος παρατηρουσε ,θα εβλεπε οτι δεν εκνευριζοτανε με τη συμπεριφορα τους αλλα απλα τα αγνοουσε επιδεικτικα για να τα ωθησει να φανε μονα τους ! οπου να ναι θα ξαναγυρισουν στην κλουβα πτησης .το γραφω για να τονισω για αλλη μια φορα οτι δεν υπαρχουν ημερομηνιες απογαλακτισμου αλλα χαρακτηρες πουλιων !

και ενω ειπα να βγαλω καποιο ψευτικο δεντρακι (πευκακι ) που ειχα για τις καρδερινες και να βαλω σχοινι για πατηθρες ... μια αστοχη ενεργεια .... μια πορτα κλουβας  αλλα και του υποστεγου μισανοιχτη και ... για 2 ωρες κυνηγουσα ενα απο τα κανελλι .... ιστορια ολοκληρη .τελικα ειναι μαζι με τα αλλα ,εστω και ελαχιστα πριν νυχτωσει ... ευτυχως δεν κανει κρυο γιατι για να το πιασω επιστρατευτηκε γειτονισα 1 δρομο παρακατω με το λαστιχο για ποτισμα που ειχε στο μπαλκονι ... ευτυχως οχι σε ποσοτητα νερου μεγαλη

----------


## jk21

α να πω οτι το αλλο ζευγαρι που ηταν ατεκνο στην πρωτη γεννα εχει ηδη 3 μικρα (το ενα απο τα 4 το βρηκα καπακωμενο απο τα αλλα και νεκρο χθες το απογευμα ) ανεπτυγμενα μια χαρα και τα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια κλωσσανε απο 5 αυγα .το ζευγαρι που εχει τα 2 μικρα ενος μηνα που επεστρεψα ,εκανε σημερα το πρωτο αυγο και επονται υποθετω και αλλα

----------


## johnrider

το  :Bird1:  πεταξε ήθελα να σε έβλεπε από μια μεριά.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη ενιοτε ειμαι και λιγο αργοστροφος ... ειναι και 2 σχεδον ... τι εννοει ο ποιητης ;  ::

----------


## johnrider

για το πουλί που σου έφυγε και το κυνηγούσες.

----------


## teo24

> δημητρη πανεμορφα τα μικρα αλλα αυτα στο χρωμα της κανελας ιδιαιτερα το ενα με το σκουφι ειναι υπεροχα!!!! να σου ζησουν!!!!!


Οντως πανεμορφα.Κι εγω εχω μια παραπανω προτιμηση στα κανελι.Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη.

----------


## mitsman

Δυναμικα φετος ο Μητσος!!! Καθε χρόνο και καλυτερα!!!!!


Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ πραγματι πανε καλα ... η διαφορα απο περυσι ειναι το καλυτερο σε συσταση αλευρων αυγοψωμο ( με εξτρα αλευρι κινοα και βρωμης  ) ,πολυβιταμινη που μπηκε 2 μηνες νωριτερα απο την εναρξη της αναπαραγωγης στην αυγοτροφη τους (ορνισολ που ειχε φερει καποια ποσοτητα ο Γιωργης ο geam οταν μου εφερε τις καρδερινουλες ) και που σταματησα 20 μερες  πριν  τα ενωσω .ειχε μεινει λιγη και αποφασισα να συνεχισω μετα μονο με γυρη ,μαγια και σπιρουλινα ,σιτελαιο .απο κει και περα τα χορταρικα σε σχνοτατη βαση ειναι δεδομενα ακομα και με νεοσσους εντος φωλιας απο την πρωτη μερα τους .μπορει ολα να ειναι τυχαια ,μπορει οχι .δεν ξερω

----------


## geam

τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο στον κόσμο.... όλα έχουν μια λογική εξήγηση....

----------


## jk21

Να  λοιπον τα μικρα μου στο νεο τους χωρο !










εδω διακρινονται στο κεντρο μπρος και πισω ,τα δυο που ειχαν αφαιρεθει φτερα τους απο τους γονεις .γρηγορα βγηκε νεο φτερωμα αλλα ειναι ακομα αρτσουμπαλο στο σκουφι 
























εδω απο κοντα ενα απο τα ξεπουπουλιασμενα  ....





και εδω τα δυο που επεστρεψα στους γονεις  .βασικα ενα ειναι το χαρακτηριστικοτατο μαμομπαμποθρεφτο και μπορει ευκολα να το καταλαβεται .αυτο στην πορτα της φωλιας .






 <<  ε μανα ,εχεις κανει ηδη 2 νεα αυγα .δεν θα ερθεις για κλωσσημα να μου κανεις και παρεα; >>





τι θα κανουμε με αυτο το μικρο μας; γονεις σε απογνωση  ....




το αλλο που εχω φερει ξανα στους γονεις αλλα μαλλον σε 2 το πολυ μερες θα ειναι ξανα με τα υπολοιπα 





επισης εδω με την μανα του

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχααχαχααχ.... Πανεμορφα!!!! κουκλακια ζωγραφιστα.... το μπεζουλι με το σκουφι γραφει νομιζω στο ποδαρακι του mitsman!!!

----------


## johnrider

δεν χορταίνω να τα βλεπω.βαλε και αλλες φωτο κύριε μπαρμπαμήτσο
που το βρηκες το γαιδουραγκαθο.

----------


## jk21

α αυτο ειναι ενθυμιο απο το αιγιο ... απο το χωραφι του Γιωργου ! ασκολυμπρος  (scolymus hispanicus )

----------


## Lucky Witch

Φοβερά είναι.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλη αρχη!!! και παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## chosen

Είναι πανέμορφα, να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη.

----------


## μαρια ν

Ειναι κουκλια ολα τους ,αλλα ιδιαιτερη συμπαθεια τα κιτρινοκαφε

----------


## Kanarinis

Eίχαν να πάρουν τα πουλάκια Δημήτρη απο δύο όμορφους γονείς...Τέλεια να τα χαίρεσαι φτου-φτου..αυτο το πρασινο-κίτρινο το αγάπησα!!!!!  :Bird1:

----------


## ninos

φτου - φτου !!! 

Πανέμορφα Δημήτρη !!!!

----------


## vag21

δημητρη ο κοσμος εχει αρχισει να ξεχωριζει αυτα που θελει.σε βλεπω να μενεις με τους γονεις χαχαχαχα.

----------


## mitsman

τι νομιζεις δεν θα αρεσουν σε κανενα οι γονεις????

----------


## vag21

> τι νομιζεις δεν θα αρεσουν σε κανενα οι γονεις????


οχι και τους γονεις ρε φιλε,πως θα μας χαρισει του χρονου?χαχαχαχχα.

----------


## jk21

> Eίχαν να πάρουν τα πουλάκια Δημήτρη απο δύο όμορφους γονείς...Τέλεια να τα χαίρεσαι φτου-φτου..αυτο το πρασινο-κίτρινο το αγάπησα!!!!!


ποιο απο ολα λες; 


ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ  ολα ειναι υπο προγραμμα ! οσο για τους γονεις ποτε ποτε ανανεωνω τους γεννητορες .πχ καποιο πιο παλιο αρσενικο μου ειναι σε ξαδερφο και μια περσινη μανα στην ΕΦΗ μας στη σαλονικη .τον πατερα (ο αρσενικος με το σκουφι ) θα τον εχω μεχρι τα βαθεια γεραματα εκτος αν τον παρει κοντα του νωριτερα ο Μεγαλος ... ειναι δωρο καλου μου φιλου και εγω τουλαχιστον τα δωρα ,δεν τα δινω αλλου ... απο τις θηλυκιες δεν εχω αποφασισει αν θα κανω του χρονου καποια αλλαγη αλλα απο τα αρσενικα μαλλον τον πρασινο χωρις σκουφι τον δικο μου (ο αλλος ειναι ανταλλαγη με φιλαρακι και θα συνεχισει και του χρονου πρωτα ο Θεος ! ) .οποτε πηγες εσυ να βαλεις ιδεες αλλα μολις σου εβαλα εγω μια ....   :wink:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη!!! Πανεμορφα!!!

----------


## Kanarinis

> ποιο απο ολα λες;


Δημήτρη αυτο το "μαμομπαμποθρεφτο" όπως λές και συ!!! Γλύκα!!!

----------


## nicktzad

Nα σου ζησουν δημητρη!!! αντε και στα δικα μου...πολυ καθυστερησα φετος!!! εκεινο το κιτρινο με το μαυρο σκουφι να το προσεχεις γτ θα ερθω το βραδυ να στο κλεψω!!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!! τελειο ειναι...πανεμορφο!!!

----------


## jk21

λοιπον ηδη ενα απο τα 3 μικρα που ηταν στη φωλια ειναι πια εξω απο αυτην .απο τις αλλες δυο καναρες που κλωσσουσανε στη μια ηδη εχουν βγει χθες και σημερα 4 απο τα 5 μικρα .ελπιζω να βγει και το αλλο .δεν εχω κανει ωοσκοπηση .ειχα επιστρεψει τα πλαστικα στο 3ο αυγο γιατι στο τεταρτο θα ημουν εκτος αθηνων .τα 2 μικρα που ειχα επιστρεψει στους γονεις για να απογαλακτιστουν πληρως ειναι μαζι με τα υπολοιπα 9 μικρα της πρωτης φουρνιας στη μεγαλη κλουβα .η μαμα τους εδω και λιγες μερες και εκεινη κλωσσα 4 ή 5 αυγα (κολλησα .. δεν θυμαμαι χαχα)

----------


## johnrider

τις ευλογίες μου.
που είναι η μπάλα οεοε.

----------


## jk21

υπονοεις κατι με την μπαλα του basket; πηρατε ενα ψωροπρωταθληματακι και οτι και να πειτε σημερα ,βαζετε μεσα και λιγο μπασκετ ...

----------


## johnrider

καμια σχέση πήγαινε ότι έχασες την μπάλα με τα μικρά.
δεν ασχολούμαι με ποδόσφαιρο και μπάσκετ.
μονο ψάρεμα σε πάω μια μέρα να σου δείξω με ένα καρούλι και λίγο δολωματακι να βγάζουμε τσιπούρες και μουρμούρες.τα καλαμια τα έχουμε μονο για να τινάζουμε τις ελιές.

----------


## orion

κουκλιά...

----------


## jk21

λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε : στο πανω αριστερα ζευγαρι τα 2 μικρα ειναι εκτος φωλιας και περιφερονται κυριως χαμηλα ενω το τριτο ειναι ακομα μεσα στη φωλια .το πανω δεξια ζευγαρι κλωσσα τα 4 αυγα του χωρις πια τα μαμοθρεφτα που γυρισανε στην κλουβα και μαλιστα ενα σημερα (με τη σκουφια ) πηγε σημερα σε  ενα καλο φιλαρακι  .το κατω δεξια  εχει 3 μικρα απο τα 5 αυγα (αυριο ισως ανοιξουν καποιο ακομη )  και το κατω αριστερα εμεινε τελικα στα 4 μικρα απο τα 5 αυγα .

στην κλουβα οι νεοσσοι απογαλακτισμενοι πια μεγαλωνουν 
αυτο που εχω δεξια ειναι 1 απο τα 2 που εχω αδυναμια ενω στα αυτα που ειναι μαζι ,μαλλον θα κρατησω και το 2ο απο κατω 

 



αυτο ειναι το αλλο που ελεγα πιο πανω 





να και το πρωην μαμοθρεφτακι μας 




και εδω σε καλυτερο πλανο




εδω ενα απο τα πρωην μαδημενα 



και μερικα ακομη







Ομως τα νεα ειναι αλλα !

ο αρσενικος που ειχα κρατησει περυσι και περιμενα να πλησιασει χρονο 



εχει απο σημερα και με την βοηθεια του καλου μου φιλου Δημητρη ( dimitris133 ) την απαραιτητη νυφη ,την οποια ειχε κρατησει μετα την πρωτη της γεννα στην εκτροφη του ,να περιμενει τον γαμπρο για να αναμιξουμε αιματα .Ελπιζω να ταιριαξουν και να εχουμε συντομα μικρα .οπως βλεπετε ο δικος μου ηδη εχει οπως λεμε στην κυριολεξια << τα μυαλα στα καγκελα >> (διακρινεται δεξια στο χωρισμα ) !!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δημητρη πολυ  ωραια , ειναι ολα ωραια πουλακια ,
με το καλο και τα επομενα

----------


## jk21

να τα νεουδια μου και σε μινι βιντεακι .απο την πρωτη φουρνια των 3 ζευγαριων εχουν μεινει στην κλουβα πια τα 8 απο τα 11 .τα αλλα 3 ειναι ηδη σε καλα φιλαρακια .στις ζευγαρωστρες εχουμε 3 μικρα εκτος φωλιας και την μαμα να κανει μαλλον αυριο το 3ο αυγο  και αλλες 2 μαμαδες να μεγαλωνουν εντος φωλιας 3 και 4 μικρα αντιστοιχα .η 4η καναρα κλωσσα 4 αυγουλακια ακομα

----------


## mitsman

Να τα χαιρεσα Δημητρη... αυτα παντως φαινεται οτι χαιρονται την περιποιηση σου!!!

----------


## ninos

πανέμορφαααααααα  :Happy:  Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Πολυ ομορφα ειναι ολα τους μπραβο Δημητρη

----------


## teo24

Oλες οι ομορφιες μαζεμενες.

----------


## mitsman

Οχι ΟΛΕΣ.... την καλυτερη την έχω εγω!!!

----------


## vag21

αααααααααααα εσυ εισαι το ενα απο τα φιλαρακια?

----------


## Εφη

να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη μου!! όλα είναι πανέμορφα και φυσικά πολύ περιποιημένα...μπράβο

----------


## mitsman

> αααααααααααα εσυ εισαι το ενα απο τα φιλαρακια?


ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ!!!!

----------


## jk21

το δευτερο απο αριστερα εγινε κατοικος Ναξου ! ηταν μαλιστα αυτο που κυνηγουσα για ωρα στη γειτονια ,που το χε σκασει .αλανιαρικο σαν το σημερινο αφεντικο του ! :wink: 

η φωτο οταν ακομα ηταν με τους γονεις .τα δυο δεξια και αριστερα του ειναι μαλλον αυτα που θα κρατησω απο την πρωτη φουρνια .παντως σιγουρα καποια απο αυτα για να μπλεξω τα αιματα ,αφου ο πατερας  ειναι πουλακι που αντελλαξα με τον φιλαρακι τον Δημητρη τον dimitris133

----------


## vag21

απο το υφος φαινετε οτι ειναι μεγαλος απατεωνας,καλα ξεμπερδεμετα μητσο(mitsman) χαχαχαχα.

----------


## jk21

σε πρωτο πλανο οταν ηταν στη φωλια .διακρινεται  απο τα σημαδια οτι παει για σκουφατο .τα αλλα 2 κανελλι ειναι χωρι σκουφι .αυτο στην εισοδο της φωλιας ειναι η δικια μου αδυναμια 

* Μητσο κρατα την στο αλμπουμ του ,να την δειχνει στα παιδια του   ::

----------


## PAIANAS

Πάντα τέτοια ...και τα καλύτερα-να'σαι σίγουρος- έρχονται !!

----------


## PAIANAS

Α και ..μια χαρά πουλιά ,αλλά χωρίς ταυτότητα .Μου τη δίνει η εμμονή σου να μη βάζεις δαχτυλίδια ...Αλλά αγάπα τον φίλο σου με τα ελαττώματά του !

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησουν κυριε δημητρη...!!!!να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! ::

----------


## jk21

> Α και ..μια χαρά πουλιά ,αλλά χωρίς ταυτότητα .Μου τη δίνει η εμμονή σου να μη βάζεις δαχτυλίδια ...



γιατι να τα δακτυλιδωσω; 

τα κατεβαζω σε διαγωνισμο για να πρεπει να αποδειξω την ηλικια; 
ειναι ειδος ιθαγενες που πρεπει να αποδειξω οτι εχει γεννηθει στο κλουβι και οχι στη φυση; 
ειχα εγω δαχτυλιδι ελευθερος πριν ζευγαρωσω για να τα βαλω και αυτα απο μικρα με το ζορυ; 
ειμαι σε τιποτα αλλο τυπικος εκτροφεας και θα γινω σε αυτο;  ::

----------


## teo24

> Οχι ΟΛΕΣ.... την καλυτερη την έχω εγω!!!


Το δικο σου Δημητρη εκτος απ το οτι ειναι πανεμορφο φαινεται οτι ειναι και μουτρο.Να το χαιρεσε και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα περασει τελεια.Πολλα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  μπραβο φυσικα και στον αλλο Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

> Το δικο σου Δημητρη εκτος απ το οτι ειναι πανεμορφο φαινεται οτι ειναι και μουτρο.


 και να μην ηταν θα το εκανε ... περιμενετε και θα δειτε

----------


## PAIANAS

> γιατι να τα δακτυλιδωσω; 
> 
> τα κατεβαζω σε διαγωνισμο για να πρεπει να αποδειξω την ηλικια; 
> ειναι ειδος ιθαγενες που πρεπει να αποδειξω οτι εχει γεννηθει στο κλουβι και οχι στη φυση; 
> ειχα εγω δαχτυλιδι ελευθερος πριν ζευγαρωσω για να τα βαλω και αυτα απο μικρα με το ζορυ; 
> ειμαι σε τιποτα αλλο τυπικος εκτροφεας και θα γινω σε αυτο;


Λέγε λέγε το κοπέλι ,κάνει την κυρά να θέλει ..που θα μου πας ?..όπως εγώ δέχθηκα τα αυγόψωμα hand made ,έτσι κι εσύ θα πρέπει ν'αλλάξεις τακτική ..Εκτροφέας σημαίνει ΚΑΙ δαχτυλίδι ...Δεν αποδεικνύεις κάτι ,απλά το κάνεις ευκολότερα αναγνωρίσιμο (και πιο όμορφο γιατί θα έχει τη σφραγίδα σου ..)
Εσύ τον ''χαλκά'' τον έβαλες μεγάλος ,σ'αυτά δεν γίνεται ..
Αφού ''διδάσκεις '' ,θα πρέπει να το κάνεις σωστά (όπως ξέρεις να το κάνεις ) ..Να σου ζήσουν και να μακροημερεύσουν όλα ..Επαναλαμβάνω όταν δω φωτός από τα ''άλλα'' ,τότε θα το γιορτάσουμε δεόντως !

----------


## orion

Καταρχάς, τα πουλάκια είναι κουκλιά, κατά δεύτερον συμφωνώ ότι αφού εκτρέφουμε πουλιά και κυρίως ράτσας, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε χρήση δαχτυλιδιών ώστε να διασφαλίζουμε τη ράτσα και να φαίνεται από που προέρχονται τα πουλιά (γενεαλογικό) και ποιος εκτροφέας τα εκτρέφει... Πάντως αν δε θέλει κάποιος να βάζει δαχτυλίδια προφανώς είναι επιλογή του και τη σέβομαι  ::

----------


## jk21

τα καναρινακια μου προς το παρον τα εχω για οικεια χρηση και τερψη και οσα χαριζω δεν εχουν αναγκη αποδειξης ηλικιας και ρατσας .αν πουλουσα ισως αλλα οπως ξερετε εχω ψιλοκολλημα με το θεμα .

για να ξεχωριζω τα πουλακια μου εχω ανοιχτου τυπου δαχτυλιδια  που θα βαλω στην πορεια .τα κλειστου τυπου οταν θα αρχισω να βαζω θα ειναι της μιας και αδιαιρετης μελλοντικης ελληνικης ομοσπονδιας και του ενιαιου πανελλαδικα (περα των οποιων τοπικων ανεξαρτητου ρατσας ) συλλογου τιμπραντο που θα εχει σαν βασικο του μελημα το ανοιγμα της εκτροφης του ειδους στην ελλαδα  ,μεσα απο συχνες συναντησεις και εκπαιδευσεις των νεων μελων (που θα γινονται πληρη μελη οταν εγγραφονται και οχι μετα απο κανα 2 χρονια οντας φυλαττοντα στο διαστημα αυτο υπακοη εις το συνταγμα και στους νομους του <<κρατους>> )

μεχρι τοτε θα κανω τις κουζουλαδες μου .ή θα μου κανουν  τα χατηρια ή θα συνεχισω το δικο μου τροπαρι

----------


## PAIANAS

> τα καναρινακια μου προς το παρον τα εχω για οικεια χρηση και τερψη και οσα χαριζω δεν εχουν αναγκη αποδειξης ηλικιας και ρατσας .αν πουλουσα ισως αλλα οπως ξερετε εχω ψιλοκολλημα με το θεμα .
> 
> για να ξεχωριζω τα πουλακια μου εχω ανοιχτου τυπου δαχτυλιδια που θα βαλω στην πορεια .τα κλειστου τυπου οταν θα αρχισω να βαζω θα ειναι της μιας και αδιαιρετης μελλοντικης ελληνικης ομοσπονδιας και του ενιαιου πανελλαδικα (περα των οποιων τοπικων ανεξαρτητου ρατσας ) συλλογου τιμπραντο που θα εχει σαν βασικο του μελημα το ανοιγμα της εκτροφης του ειδους στην ελλαδα ,μεσα απο συχνες συναντησεις και εκπαιδευσεις των νεων μελων (που θα γινονται πληρη μελη οταν εγγραφονται και οχι μετα απο κανα 2 χρονια οντας φυλαττοντα στο διαστημα αυτο υπακοη εις το συνταγμα και στους νομους του <<κρατους>> )
> 
> μεχρι τοτε θα κανω τις κουζουλαδες μου .ή θα μου κανουν τα χατηρια ή θα συνεχισω το δικο μου τροπαρι


Μπλα -μπλα -μπλα ...χωρίς ουσία ..υπάρχουν και μηδενικά εκτός συλλόγων λέέέέμεεεε ..

----------


## jk21

για αυτα σου εξηγησα .προτιμω τα ανοιχτα αφου δεν εχω με τα κλειστα να αποδειξω τιποτα .στα καναρινια τουλαχιστον .

----------


## jk21

ειμαι πολυ φορτισμενος .... ισως αυτη τη στιγμη να ειχα ηδη φυγει για διακοπες .θα φυγω σε λιγο... ομως μεσα στο βραδυ ή σημερα το πρωι εφυγαν απο τη ζωη 3 πουλακια μου .ειχα μεταφερει καποια πουλακια που θα παρω μαζι μου (τα υπολοιπα τα εχω ηδη ευτυχως δωσει για φιλοξενια σε 2 καρδιακους μου φιλους και μελη μας ) σε μια ζευγαρωστρα .τα περισσοτερα θηλυκα μου και 3 πουλακια 2 εκ των οποιων προοριζοτανε για ενα παιδι που ηθελα παρα πολυ να χαρισω πουλια μου .δυστυχως κατεβασα την ζευγαρωστρα στη βεραντα μου για να την εχω ετοιμη το πρωι να μην καθυστερησω και το κακο εγινε .αυτο που δεν ειχε γινει στη βεραντα για σχεδον 11 χρονια .μεχρι περυσι εκει τα ειχα ....μαλλον αρπακτικο εξαφανισε 2 απο αυτα και 1 το αφησε νεκρο χωρις ποδι ..



τα υπολοιπα (ευτυχως μεσα σε αυτα και οι 3 μανες μου που κρατησα για αλλη μια χρονια ) ειναι σοκαρισμενα και ηρεμα (εως πολυ ηρεμα ... ) εντος σπιτιου ...

σημερα δεν μπορω να πω Καλημερα ...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Κρίμα ρε φίλε, κρίμα.
Δε μου εχει ξανασυμβει αλλά ειναι πολύ θλιβερο να τα βλέπεις να μεγαλώνουν με τόση χαρά και να έχεις τόσο άγχος μήνες ακομη πρίν απο την γέννηστη τους και να τα χάνεις έτσι ξαφνικα και τόσο βιαία.
Την συμπάθεια μου φίλε.

----------


## μαρια ν

Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη για τα μικρα σου και ευχομαι να μην σου ξανασυμβει ποτε ξανα αυτο

----------


## kirkal

Λυπάμαι και εγώ βλέποντας αυτές τις εικόνες...τι να πει κανείς σε τέτοιες στιγμές..κρίμα οι ψυχούλες που χάθηκαν...

----------


## ninos

αααχχ βρε Δημήτρη !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τι να πωωω ρε γαμώτο ;;  Λες και σου την φύλαγε πότε θα τα κατεβάσεις κάτω.  Ατυχία μεγάλη ρε γαμώτο, να έχεις  1 χρόνο τα πουλιά προστατευμένα και για ένα βράδυ να συμβεί το κακό που δεν είχε συμβεί τόσα χρόνια. Τελικά ούτε τα μπαλκόνια με τέντες παρέχουν ασφάλεια όπως φαίνεται.

*Δεν το βάζουμε κάτω  όμως*. Προχωρούμε με ακόμα περισσότερη επιμονή και αισιοδοξία τώρα πλέων !!!

----------


## Jonny

Απίστευτα στενάχωρο θέμα, λυπάμαι φίλε!

----------


## geam

οχι ρε φίλε.... πολύ κρίμα

----------


## δημητρα

κριμα δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα αλλο

----------


## lagreco69

Πραγματικα ειναι κριμα!!! λυπαμαι πολυ!!! Δημητρη. μακαρι αυτο το τραγικο φαινομενο να σταματουσε εδω!! και να μην εχουμε 
παρομοια περιστατικα ποτε ξανα και σε κανεναν. καλη δυναμη σου ευχομαι!!!!

----------


## sarpijk

Κριμα.. ποτε δεν μπορεις να επαναπαυεσαι με τα αρπακτικα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Φτου ρε φούστη μου ..γ@μώ την γκαντεμιά σου μέσα !!

----------


## johnrider

δεν έχω λόγια έμεινα τελείως..

----------


## geog87

κριμα κυριε Δημητρη...πολυ στεναχωρο θεαμα...κουραγιο!

----------


## jenia21

Φιλε Δημητρη σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.Ειχα το ιδιο περιστατικο χθες βραδυ,εχασα 2 κιτρινα μοζαικ μικρα απο επιθεση κουκουβαγιας.Τα βρηκα σημερα το πρωι χωρις κεφαλι και χωρις ποδια.Ολη μερα εφτιαχνα την κλουβα για να μην εχω τετοιο περιστατικο ξανα και κατεβαινοντας για να γραψω ειδα και το δικο σου περιστατικο.

----------


## vag21

ωχ τωρα το ειδα το θεμα.λυπαμαι πολυ φιλε.και μιας και εχω χασει πουλι με τον ιδιο τροπο σε κατανοω απολυτα.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πω....Τι λες τώρα!!! Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα  :Frown:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τι λες τώρα.... Κρίμα βρε Δημήτρη !!! Λυπάμαι πολύ !!*  ::

----------


## COMASCO

κριμα κυριε δημητρη!πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα!κριμα και παλι κριμα!χαθηκαν αδικα!ελπιζω να μην το περασει κανεις αλλος-η  αυτο!

----------


## orion

Ένα βράδυ πριν χρόνια μια κουκουβάγια μου έφαγε πάνω από 15 πουλιά... δε φταίει το αρπακτικό αλλά κρίμα τα πουλάκια... δυστυχώς άλλη μια φορά ο νόμος του Μέρφυ επαληθεύτηκε… απλά δεν πρέπει να επαναπαυόμαστε δευτερόλεπτο… 
κουράγιο φίλε

----------


## soc

λυπάμαι φίλε δημητρη...κριμα κ παλι κριμα

----------


## panos70

Πω πω καλε μου φιλε μου τι επαθες τωρα το ειδα, κριμα στα καιμενα τα πουλακια σου, μου ηρθε πολυ αποτομο  κριμα γιατι ειναι ο κοπος μιας χρονιας ,κι εγω ειχα αναλογο περιστατικο οταν ημουν μικρος .Εγω και την ημερα που κρεμαω 2-3 εξω μερικες φορες με πιανει ολη μερα το ανγχος μεχρι να τα ξαναδω καλα και να τα βαλω μεσα υγιει ....κουραγιο φιλε μου

----------


## kz8

τωρα το ειδα και εγω...πολυ κριμα...1 φορα και εμεις την ειχαμε πατησει....λυπαμαι

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΩΧΧΧ!!! Τι έγινε... Κρίμα βρε Δημητρη....  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## jk21

τελικα και τα υπολοιπα φθηνα την γλιτωσανε .... ειμαι εκτος αθηνων και τα εχω μαζι μου ... τα δυο απο τα τεσσερα εχουν φαγωμενες φτερουγες .το ενα μαλιστα (η μεγαλυτερη μανα μου ) εχει την μια φαγωμενη αρκετα .αλλα ειναι ολα καλα ...σας ευχαριστω ολους .πραγματι νομος του μερφυ...  θα μπορουσα να μην τα ειχα κατεβασει ,να τα ειχα αλλα στην πυλωτη κατω , να τα ειχα αλλα κατω απο το τραπεζι που δεν θα τα εβλεπε με τιποτα .θα θα θα ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε μου απουσίασα και δεν το γνώριζα και καλύτερα να μην το έβλεπα γιατί έσκασα με την ζημιά που έπαθες ... δόξα το Θεό και προχωράμε , τι να κάνουμε περισσότερο ; να βάλουμε σεκιούριτι ...

----------


## teo24

Πολυ κριμα Δημητρη.Καμια φορα σου ερχεται απο κει που δεν το περιμενεις και σου χαλαει διαθεση,διακοπες.....Εχω ακουσει πολλα περιστατικα ειδικα φετος για αρπακτικα.Καλες διακοπες να εχεις....

----------

